# INPA - Error Memory Fault Code - MASK/CCC C5AE 60!



## KH0 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello All, 

I Got This Error Code:

63 MASK/CCC C5AE 60

Please Help Me Clarify...

Thank You.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Open MASK or CCC (whichever you have) from inpa and read fault codes from there, you will get explanation of that code.


----------



## KH0 (Mar 11, 2011)

ap90500 said:


> Open MASK or CCC (whichever you have) from inpa and read fault codes from there, you will get explanation of that code.


Hello,

Thank You For The prompt Reply :thumbup:

I Tried To Locate The MASK / CCC But Could Not Locate / Read It :thumbdwn:


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Sometimes these errors pop up for no reason...As long as the unit is operating correctly then dont worry about it...Is there something wrong with the unit?


----------



## KH0 (Mar 11, 2011)

cn555ic said:


> Sometimes these errors pop up for no reason...As long as the unit is operating correctly then dont worry about it...Is there something wrong with the unit?


Hello,

Very True!

Actually I recently installed new HU then upon programing / coding enabled mostly all the options and could be that some of the options does not even exist on the car and or the HU therefore it may throw an error... but everything is functional, but it would have been nice to know the error code.

Thank You.


----------

